# Steelhead in the lower Cuyahoga River



## Joseph61189

Anyone ever had any luck or tried? Was spending some time during this gloomy morning reading about the river and came across people saying the Steelhead run down that far. More specifically the Gorge Metro Park. All the times I've been there I haven't had an bit of luck on anything.


----------



## paintmedics

Ive bought many steelies up and down the Cuyahoga river , As a matter of fact I just hooked into one the other day right at the mouth of the river .Unfortunately a couple of jumps and it was gone .


----------



## Joseph61189

Thats a bummer about your steelie, Thats awesome news though. I just sarted getting into it past few years. I done well in both the Rocky River and Conneaut River, but was hoping a river more close to home would do me well.


----------



## Fishinaddict

Unlike the rocky and chagrin the hoga is not stocked with steelhead so I would expect a smaller run in it.


----------



## Joseph61189

Yeah thats a good point, so that would make the trip even better when catching one!


----------



## kneedeep

I have been chomping at the bit to troll the Harbor of Black river but work, weather and honey to do list are killin me! I have one I smoked last week but after the rain haven't got back out, but to answer you question I any trib leading into the lake big or small may have the potential to hold fish. I have been doing my homework and there is allot of good stuff on these Threads! Just type in STEELHEAD and Viola! Good luck!


----------



## Masterbaiter66

There used to be alot of good fishing below the gorge dam but ever since North Hill became Akron's International neighborhood....... Not so much!


----------



## fishing pole

They've been "netting" a couple other metropark tribs as well.


----------



## Steel-Addicted

Six weeks ago I spoke to a guy that said he saw one caught where Rt 82 crosses the Cuyahoga. The low head dam there tends to concentrate fish below it until conditions are right for them to get over the dam. What's cool is that you can see/hear them as they try to get over the dam. I think this trib gets steelies in before the others because of the greater flows. It just doesn't get as big of runs since it's not stocked.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

fishing pole said:


> They've been "netting" a couple other metropark tribs as well.


An increase in fines is in order for these folks. I hope ODNR addresses this issue. Once they find a small creek or ditch the steelies are done for. I get its a put and take fishery but these steel will come back for years.


----------



## rickerd

Years ago I caught a few on the Hoga, all within a mile of 82 dam (below). I will warn you much of the Hoga is a sediment bottom from 82 to the lake. I almost got stuck in the muck all by myself and decided with little to no rocks or bedrock, it just isn't my kind of river. Some do get in though. Good luck and take a friend with you.


----------



## Masterbaiter66

GrandRiverBassman said:


> An increase in fines is in order for these folks. I hope ODNR addresses this issue. Once they find a small creek or ditch the steelies are done for. I get its a put and take fishery but these steel will come back for years.


They should be fined!!! one day on the bike trail I seen about 3 undocumented fellows netting whatever they could get and I stopped and yelled across the river at them but , no speak a English!!!!


----------



## Masterbaiter66

Joseph61189 said:


> Thats a bummer about your steelie, Thats awesome news though. I just sarted getting into it past few years. I done well in both the Rocky River and Conneaut River, but was hoping a river more close to home would do me well.


Went to the rocky thismorning and seen a bunch rolling near the mouth but at the marina they were catching on minnows... What a bunch of rude A holes must say..


----------



## fishing pole

rickerd said:


> Years ago I caught a few on the Hoga, all within a mile of 82 dam (below). I will warn you much of the Hoga is a sediment bottom from 82 to the lake. I almost got stuck in the muck all by myself and decided with little to no rocks or bedrock, it just isn't my kind of river. Some do get in though. Good luck and take a friend with you.


Not too mention the bottom will sometimes erode out from under you when you're on a sloped bank. It can be a dangerous river for sure. It's my backyard for the past 40 years. I spend A LOT of time there and I am still nervous at times.


----------



## jjshbetz11

Hoga is not a easy fishing spot like said, can get hairy quick, Black river gets a decent push of fish. Gotta stay north

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph61189

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Went to the rocky thismorning and seen a bunch rolling near the mouth but at the marina they were catching on minnows... What a bunch of rude A holes must say..


I know, not very friendly up that way. Which is a bummer because it's beautiful up that way in the fall. I went to their Steelhead expo last year, talk about sticking out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Joseph61189

Thanks for all the input. I have a better outlook on giving it a shot now.


----------



## jameso

Fishinaddict said:


> Unlike the rocky and chagrin the hoga is not stocked with steelhead so I would expect a smaller run in it.


I would put money on that these fish do not care what river they are stocked in. I don't even think that native Salmon or Stealhead actually care what rivers they go into spawn as long as it's north enough. The nature shows say geese follow the same path each year, not true either.


----------

